# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  Waxy Monkey Tree Frogs

## 3 monkey tree frogs

Does anyone know if ferns and olive branches are toxic to monkey tree frogs?  I'm getting 3 today - thanks, Nikki

----------


## Kurt

Ferns are not toxic as far as I know. I would assume that olive branches aren't either.

Also, could you please post your country in your profile. It helps to help you better. Adding your location, as well, helps even more. Thanks for your cooperation in this matter.

----------


## 3 monkey tree frogs

Thank you for the input - I will update my profile as soon as I figure it out!

----------


## Kurt

If you have any problem, PM me with the information and I can fix it.

----------

